# How do you cut a turkey in half??



## 2Pz-N-A-POD (Apr 3, 2007)

We sold a Turkey at the county fair, and the purchaser asked to have his Turkey cut in half so he could fit it into his deep fryer. I would like to do this for him but I have never done this and I havent found any information how it is best done. What is the best way to do this? HELP!!

KP


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Super sharp knife. Start at the breastbone, cut through that, then cut through one side of the back bone. Just like a chicken, except bigger!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You might ask if he would prefer to have the legs and drums cut off separately. Then cut the back away from the breast thru the ribs. This give four pieces, but they should cook up better this way.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I use a big SERRATED knife, and I saw at the half-frozen carcass until it is done.

I ALSO start at the breastbone.


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

Use a saws all with a long metal cutting blade (That is the blade with the tiny teeth) it will go right through it. If the metal cutting blade is not long enough use a universal blade. That blade will cut through it also. I spelled saws-all wrong but anyone with knowledge of tools will know what it is. You can cut a cow in half with one so a turkey will be no problem and the mess is nothing.


----------



## sparky5982 (Nov 25, 2007)

A sawzall would definitely work, but you need to figure out a way to brace the turkey down. Otherwise it will vibrate and hop all over the place. Also, there is a greater possibility of cutting where you don't want to i.e. yourself if you're not experienced with the tool. It sure would be fast though!


----------



## fostina1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chainsaw!!!


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

Brace with foot inside vent area with plastic bag over shoe, yes you have to be experienced but if you have a saws all with different speed settings it is very controlled. I have cut a lot of things with a saws all and best of all not my self.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Once upon a time, my neighbor cut a frozen turkey in half with his table saw.

Worked really well!


----------

